# Ballarat Grain Bulk Buy



## Lecterfan (16/8/16)

If you are in the Ballarat region and want bulk grain then contact Russell at the Ballarat Home Brew Shop asap as he is co-ordinating a bulk buy. Orders need to be in and paid by Aug 20th and pickup on Aug 27th. He is also doing 1kg hop packs.

I, for one, am interested in splits.


----------



## timryan (17/8/16)

Hey Lecterfan, I'm in the same boat as you im pretty well stocked up for base malts but I'm keen but probably for splits... I'm happy to jump on 1 or 5kg splits on specialty malts and hops most likely around 250grams... I'm keen for US and Australian Hops...


----------



## Lecterfan (17/8/16)

Cool. I'm doing a wheat split that is already sorted out, but I'd love to go halves in a bag of rye. I would also go 5kgs split in specs. Looks like this first one might be a bit quiet before people get up and running. Let me know if you want to come to the brew club catchup on 10th September also!

I am already doing a US cascade split and would be happy to split my 500gms 50/50 with you (250gms each). I would also split (in order of preference) Mosaic, Falconer's Flight, and Amarillo.


----------



## timryan (17/8/16)

That would be awesome on the cascade spilt. I would also be happy to do a Mosaic spilt if your happy to part with 250grams...


----------



## Lecterfan (17/8/16)

Ok here is the stuff so far.

I have 500gms cascade, tim will take 250gms of that (split and pay me on the 27th)

I will buy 1kg of mosaic - tim can take 250gms, Herbo can take 250gms (split and pay me on the 27th).

Herbo is going to split 1kg of Amarillo with Colonel, I will take 250gms of Herbo's half (give it to me for free cos I'm a good bloke haha).



I will also have 500gs of Northdown that I will be prepared to split but am happy not to.


----------



## herbo (17/8/16)

Lecterfan said:


> Ok here is the stuff so far.
> I have 500gms cascade, tim will take 250gms of that (split and pay me on the 27th)
> I will buy 1kg of mosaic - tim can take 250gms, Herbo can take 250gms (split and pay me on the 27th).
> Herbo is going to split 1kg of Amarillo with Colonel, I will take 250gms of Herbo's half (give it to me for free cos I'm a good bloke haha).
> I will also have 500gs of Northdown that I will be prepared to split but am happy not to.


Sounds like a plan, not so sure about one of the suggested conditions of the Amarillo swap but will see how we go


----------



## timryan (17/8/16)

Sounds like a plan thanks Lecterfan... Just hit me up with the figures that I owe you...


----------



## daveHQ (17/8/16)

I'm keen on a 5kg split of any kind of crystal malt

I'm also after chinook and cascade, if anyone wants to split any of that with me?


----------



## timryan (17/8/16)

Gday Dave I'm keen for a 5kg split of Caramunich 1 or pale crystal... 

If anyone is keen I'm up for some galaxy.... 250grams would do me...


----------



## daveHQ (17/8/16)

timryan said:


> Gday Dave I'm keen for a 5kg split of Caramunich 1 ...


Sounds good!, if anyone else wants some of this, I'll order a bag


----------



## vic45 (17/8/16)

Dave, I'll go some Caramunich 1, also keen to split some Munich 1, Munich 2, Best wheat, US Cascade, Falconers flight and Hallertau mitt.


----------



## daveHQ (18/8/16)

I'll get 1kg of us cascade, we'll split if 4 ways , vic45, DaveHQ, Chrischen, and Brian 250g each

I'll also get 1kg of Chinook, I'll split that with Chrischen, if anyone else wants some, I'm happy to split up 4 ways

I'll get a bag of caramunich 1, hoping to split it 5 ways, so far DaveHQ, Vic45, and TimRyan are in


----------



## Lecterfan (18/8/16)

Marty, I'd have to pay you back in a fortnight, but I'd split Falconers Flight with you (so it'd have to part of your order) - up to you if you. I'm already a little over budget.


----------



## herbo (18/8/16)

Anyone know what year crop the hops are? I would assume they will be recent but thought I'd check anyway, it takes me a while to get through them so the most recent crop available would be ideal. If no one knows I'll give him a buzz at some stage tomorrow and ask.


----------



## Big Lou (18/8/16)

daveHQ said:


> I'll get 1kg of us cascade, we'll split if 4 ways , vic45, DaveHQ, Chrischen, and Brian 250g each
> 
> 
> I'll also get 1kg of Chinook, I'll split that with Chrischen, if anyone else wants some, I'm happy to split up 4 ways
> ...


I'll go 5kg of caramunich and 500 or 250grams of Chinook if that's cool


----------



## daveHQ (19/8/16)

Big Lou said:


> I'll go 5kg of caramunich and 500 or 250grams of Chinook if that's cool


Yes, no worries, Thanks Lou


----------



## Lecterfan (19/8/16)

herbo said:


> Anyone know what year crop the hops are? I would assume they will be recent but thought I'd check anyway, it takes me a while to get through them so the most recent crop available would be ideal. If no one knows I'll give him a buzz at some stage tomorrow and ask.


I'm going in today to pay for my order so I'll re-iterate that we are assuming the hops will be the most recent crops available and that he will do his best to ensure this. I would assume if he's buying the 1kg foil bags they'll be as good as any of us could get elsewhere?


----------



## herbo (19/8/16)

Lecterfan said:


> I'm going in today to pay for my order so I'll re-iterate that we are assuming the hops will be the most recent crops available and that he will do his best to ensure this. I would assume if he's buying the 1kg foil bags they'll be as good as any of us could get elsewhere?


I phoned Russell earlier today. He said that he would hope the hops are the most recent crops available. I think it's in his mind now to check that out.


----------



## Lecterfan (19/8/16)

...assuming you got your order in? He hadn't heard of you when I was in there this morning haha


----------



## herbo (19/8/16)

Lecterfan said:


> ...assuming you got your order in? He hadn't heard of you when I was in there this morning haha


Yep, ordered and paid over the phone. It would have been after you were there, just after midday I think. I read out the list over the phone, then he called back soon after with the price, very easy and efficient. Hopefully it all works out as planned and this can be a semi-regular sort of thing.


----------



## wakkatoo (25/8/16)

Missed the boat on this. My other hobby of running, riding and swimming long distances really makes it hard to be beer focussed!

Will get in and say G'day soon enough, great to hear there is more interest (and I assume understanding?) of what we weird AG's do....


Out of interest, does anyone want PET brew bottles? I've got about 50 of them that I no longer use. All fine to use, just a bit dusty and some still have labels (remember that pumpkin beer from that swap we went to in Melbourne Lecterfan?).

If you want them, they are yours for free, just let me know.


----------



## timryan (27/8/16)

Thanks Heaps for today guys... It's fantastic to have Russell getting behind bulk buys... Also thanks to Lecterfan for being the vacuum sealed and sealing all the hops... As Russell mention maybe next time we could throw some sangs on the bbq and run a few tasters... [emoji482][emoji106]


----------



## Big Lou (27/8/16)

Well said Tim, nice to meet some of you guys.
Russell is doing a great job, I thought he was very accommodating letting a bunch of weirdo all grainers into the shed.
Looking forward to the get together on the 10th


----------



## Big Lou (13/9/16)

Anybody keen for a mosaic split in the next buy?


----------



## timryan (13/9/16)

I haven't been able to brew Since the last bulk buy... It's great rus is doing this on a regular basis... Hopefully can smash out a few brews and get back on board in the coming months...


----------



## Lecterfan (13/9/16)

Lou, I'd take 250gms definitely, maybe more depending on funds, but def 250.


----------



## Big Lou (14/9/16)

Excellent, I'll put the order in. I bet you know what I'm going to try brew.


----------



## Lecterfan (14/9/16)

Mosaic is great in a 'red' IPA and also - weirdly enough - a 'red' saison that I do with wy3711. It is one of my fave hops and works well as aroma and flavour on top of dank varieties like chinook/colombus etc. I love it. Good luck!


----------



## Lecterfan (15/9/16)

I have 250gms cascade that has not been touched/opened since the split the other week, but I decided I don't like cascade - happy to swap or sell, hit me up.


----------

